# Getting rid of scratches.



## Superfly724 (Sep 16, 2007)

I purchased my aquarium off of Craigslist a while back, and everythings fine, but one side of the glass is riddled with scratches. I assume it's where there were some rocks piled (he said he kept Mbuna) and they rubbed on the side. It's not a problem other than the fact that they're unsightly. Is there any way to get rid of scratches in the glass without damaging or weakening the glass?

I ask because most sources online say to use some sort of chemical. I'm not too fond of using chemicals of any kind in my aquarium unless they're created specifically for aquarium use.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

scratches on the inside of the tank. I see some options, one is buffing, polishing, whatever you want to call it. It involves mechanically removing material from the glass around the scratches and it would thin the glass and potentially weaken it. But people do do it successfully and tanks hold water.

Two is filling the scratches with a refractive index close to the glass, so that the scratches will disappear. This is more easily done on the outside. But you can do something that will "cure" into a hopefully, safe and solid polymer. Something like methylmethacrylate monomer and a visible or UV light photo-initiator (or use a peroxide). Like the stuff they use to glue on fake fingernails or fill chips in windshields.

Third, turn the scratched side to the back and cover it with live plants, a "background" fake plant like http://www.fosterandsmithaquatics.c...ubref=AA&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=0010922000WTW or something like Phil did. http://www.atlantaaquarium.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=1306

Maybe paint the side a solid color on the outside (blue or black), It seems likely scratches would be less visible without light going through them.


----------



## Superfly724 (Sep 16, 2007)

In other words, there are no real quick fixes or easy solutions without a chance of permanently damaging my aquarium. With my lack of arts-n-crafts ability, even painting could produce catastrophic results.

Haha, thanks for the response though. I'll see what I can do.


----------

